
Let robots learn like a child - mikemockup
https://medium.com/nopilot/let-robots-learn-like-a-child-4becd13862de
======
mikemockup
We are doing autonomous carts that learn to ride themselves. Why do we need
more sensors and rules to achieve autonomy? Let robots learn like a child.

I tried to collect my vision in one article and I will be grateful to your
feedback on medium. We are happy to talk with those of you who are working on
self-driving as well.

